# Un mixer yamaha Mg124Cx o un Behringer Xenyx 1222fx



## Seba Zerp (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola gente del foro, me estoy iniciando en esto del audio y luego de mucho andar me quedaron estas dos opciones de mixer para adquirir Yamaha MG 124CX o Behringer XENYX 1222FX, el tema es que estaba entusiamado con la behringer hasta que leyendo comentarios en este foro me encontré con varias fallas frecuentes, y ahora la cuestión es, ¿qué me recomiendan? Básicamente usare el mixer para estudio y sonido en vivo. La interface USB de la xenyx es una propuesta interesante y resolvería, en parte, el tema de grabación en pc. Cualquier orientación sera de mucha ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 27, 2010)

Bueno, te comento:
Yo no soy muy partidario de la marca Behringer, la uso porque no tengo más remedio, pero no me gusta nada, prefiero Yamaha. De esta si que he usado varias mesas (tanto analógicas como digitales) y me han gustado mucho.

Ahora vienen algunas cuestiones:
Dices que la quieres usar tanto para sonido en estudio como sonido en directo. Por el estudio no veo mucho problema (excepto que quieras grabar una batería completa, que te van a ir muy justas), ahora, ¿que tipo de directos vas hacer? ¿cuantos instrumentos tienes pensado conectar? Si es para hacer conciertos tipo Rock, Pop y cosas por el estilo creo que te vas a quedar muy corto de canales. Te lo digo porque en los directos que hago yo ya suelo usar un mínimo de 13 canales (áprox.); si es para concierto de música electrónica vas bien de canales.
Decirte que la mesa Behringer tenga salida USB te ahora algo de trabajo a la hora de grabar, pero no me termino de fiar de esa salida debido a que, a mi parecer, no va a trabajar igual que una tarjeta de sonido multicanal (tipo la Motu 828 MK III).

De momento creo que es todo lo que tengo que decirte. Ya nos vas contando cosas.

Un saludo!


----------



## Seba Zerp (Oct 27, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> Bueno, te comento:
> ¿que tipo de directos vas hacer? ¿cuantos instrumentos tienes pensado conectar?



Hey Selkir, gracias por la pronta respuesta. Te comento que tenemos una banda de música latinioamericana y sí tenés razón, me voy a quedar corto, pero, si voy por un modelo de 16 o más me quedo sin la potencia, a menos que resigne calidad de sonido (aunque con estos equipos no es la óptima), esto es adquirir alguna de las mesas que te ofrecen hasta 20 canales a un precio igual o menor que la xenyx de 8, como las moon que hasta lectora de memoria y puerto usb traen.
Bien, la 1ª banda esta conformada más o menos asi, 
Voz alternando con Quena y flauta traversa,
2 coros, alternando como primera voz según el tema.
2 guitarras criollas por linea
1 charango por linea
(?)percusión: cajón peruano, bombo leguero, (chico y piano ocacionalmente) y accesorios
1 bajo.
(ocacionalmente se suman trompeta) toda una historia!!! acostumbrados a tocar en cualquier mic que no se use!

LA 2ª banda es complicada dado que a todos hay que tomarlos con mic externo.
1 Arpa
1 sikus (toyo, zanca, chila)
1 quenas
1 bajo (linea)
2 guitarras
1 charango
1 moxeño

Qué mic me recomendas para trabajar con las voces que alternan con instrumentos de viento?
Gracias!


----------



## Selkir (Oct 27, 2010)

No hay de que Seba Zerp.

Por lo que has comentado veo que necesitas una mesa de al menos 13 ó 14 canales, pero como no las hay necesitas una de 16 canales. Con la Yamaha MG166C-USB creo que te podrías apañar, pero irías aun un poco justo de canales (esta te la recomiendo porque tiene salida USB y va con el software de grabación Cubase 4, que es una excelente herramienta de grabación). Por otro lado, para ir sobrado de canales te recomendaría la Yamaha 2MG206.
También puedes buscar otras marcas como Mackie, Peavey, Phonic, Soundcraft, etc.

Para voces solo te recomiendo el Shure SM58, y no creo que tengas problemas para usarlo con instrumentos de viento, eso si, ten cuidado si lo usas con trompetas, ya que estás tienen mucha presión acústica y no se si el SM58 la soportaría (aunque si se aleja un poco si que la va a soportar). Un micro que soporta muy bien las altas presiones (se usa bastante en las cajas de las baterías y en los amplis de guitarra) es el Shure SM57.

Pd. En las especificaciones de las mesas que propones (la Yamaha MG124CX y la Behringer 1222FX) no pone que tengan potencia integrada.


----------

